# Crecy



## hoist-monkey (3 Jan 2008)

Just got this last week from my friends comic shop in Victoria.
Warren Ellis - Crecy.

Amazing black & white art and good story, not sure how historically accurate it is, but hey its a comic book.

http://www.avatarpress.com/titles/warren-ellis-crecy/


----------

